# Yesterday was a mental health day



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang, your killing me! That's a bird I've always wanted to hunt. Pretty cool.

By the way, how's the baby?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet!!





what are they


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go

I'll never get an all-white one dangit.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Goob, you must have got some of those pinto ptarmigans.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Goob, you must have got some of those pinto ptarmigans.


Yeah, our season is long over by the time the WTP are pure white.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Are those white tail or willow? Looks like there's some black on the tail feathers which I thought the willow or rock ptarmigan have(?)


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

What are they?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

cornerfinder said:


> What are they?


Ptarmigan


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I want one!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. I am fairly certain they are willow ptarmigan. We were not really high enough to get into rock, and they do have black on the tail even though it doesn't show up well in the photos. I've seen them (rock ptarmigan) while sheep hunting though.

I think goob knows those birds better than I do, and is simply referring to the fact that the season in the uintahs is over before the birds turn white (black on their tails or not). Ironically, I really want to shoot one in the transition from brown to white and never have.

Goob, the nonresident small game license is only $20. Come on up, season ends march 31.

Here's a link to the species identifcation page for ak
http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=smallgamehunting.species


----------

